# Who's your favorite peppy? Why?



## Sholee (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm missing a peppy in my town and can't really decide on who i want. I would love to hear who's your favorite peppy and why.


----------



## Boccages (Nov 3, 2013)

Pate. 'Cause she has a quirky look. 'Cause I've seen her propose a banana bread museum as PWP as a joke on Miiverse. And besides, I had her in my Wild World village


----------



## mallywa (Nov 3, 2013)

Bluebear. She's just adorable and fits the personality so well. I also love how she looks so gender ambiguous. c:


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 3, 2013)

I love Tangy and Agent S


----------



## aetherene (Nov 3, 2013)

Bunnie. She's absolutely adorable. She was in my Wild World town, and I completely fell in love with her.

But Apple is one of my original five and I think she's super cute and sweet as well.


----------



## Itachi (Nov 3, 2013)

Peanut. She's been my oldest friend since GC and she's cute as hell!


----------



## Prisma (Nov 3, 2013)

Willow or rosie... They are both adorable and I love sheep they are soooofwuffyahmahgawddatgoldenwool...
 But rosie just makes me smile when i see her just puts "PEP" in my step :3....... Get itttt? (Horrible joke)


----------



## Li'lE23 (Nov 3, 2013)

Peanut.  She's sooooo cute, I absolutely love her!  I really love the squirrels and how they're tiny compared to you.  She's purple and pink too, which makes her adorable!  Also, I had her in my GameCube town and Wild World.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 3, 2013)

Agent S and Bianca. <33

- - - Post Merge - - -

o and Carmen too!


----------



## VioletsTown (Nov 3, 2013)

I like Cheri, shes a very cute cub.  And i know shes not popular, but Bangle.  Shes a tiger and i just like tigerrs.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Nov 3, 2013)

Pinky, Because one she's one of the original panda's, she has an oriental theme in here house and I have nostalgic feelings for her, so that's why Pinky is my ideal Peppy villager.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 3, 2013)

Tangy- I had her in my CF and were bff <3 
Bunnie- She's really cute rabbit to me :3
Felicity - because her name reminds me.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 3, 2013)

Penelope because I think her bow is really cute.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Nov 3, 2013)

Bunnie because she's adorable and for nostalgia's sake :/


----------



## monochrom3 (Nov 3, 2013)

Flora hands down. She's a cute flamingo and no one pulls off 'it's so you' look like her


----------



## Laurina (Nov 3, 2013)

Peanut. She was my starter villager in New Leaf and lived right next to me so she was usually the first villager I saw every time I started up my game. She's so adorable and such a tiny little thing. 
I really hope I get the chance to have Apple in my village someday. I think it'd really enjoy her.


----------



## Lassy (Nov 3, 2013)

Peanut and Freckles, well this essentielle due to the fact I had them in WW, and Freckles cheeks are sooooooo cute, she is so cute when she is siting down on benches, and come on she is a duck! Ducks are so cute, their little feets and little fluffy tail *A*
And Peanut is soooo energetic, she is more the "quick" kind of person, she really looks Peppy and her home, I love the song that she plays as it gives energy and all, and she is always cheerful, sends tons of letters and all ~


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Nov 3, 2013)

Bluebear Flora or Dotty!

Oh and Peanut too!


----------



## effluo (Nov 3, 2013)

Rosie. She was a random move in for me and I adore her. ^^ She is so cute and weird. If I had a second peppy it would be bunnie, just because she looks cool.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 3, 2013)

Agent S. She's cute, she's cool, _she's a ****ing superhero!_


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Nov 3, 2013)

Felicity. Cute character design. She looks like form 60ies or something, especially her hair style. Also Felicity=Feline


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Nov 3, 2013)

Cheri and Apple!


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 3, 2013)

Bear_Crossing said:


> Cheri and Apple!



This. These. They are both in my town. Too. Cute.


----------



## Bon (Nov 3, 2013)

Carmen. I fell in love with her mint chocolate looks the first time I saw her and I've never even considered not having her in my town. <3


----------



## Razzy (Nov 3, 2013)

I love chrissy and felicity! So cute!


----------



## deardeer (Nov 3, 2013)

Rosieee, she's so cuute

I had Sprinkle and couldn't stand her and it made me dislike the peppy personality so I was unsure about replacing her with another peppy but because I didn't want to repeat any more personalities I decided to look for Rosie and since getting her (^ty Razzy!) I'm in looove


----------



## dollydaydream (Nov 3, 2013)

Gabi, Bunnie and Apple! Three best peppys!


----------



## Hound00med (Nov 3, 2013)

Bangle.. After I decided to let Nibbles go (my previous favourite Peppy for 8 years) .. I decided I wanted a change and Bangle always seemed really cool.. And I've always wanted a tiger who could permanently be in my town that wasn't named Rolf.. It took me AGES to find her, but when I eventually got her, she seemed cool, but maybe not dreamy worthy.. But the longer she was in my town, the more I got attached to her.. Now I freakin' love her, she's amazing, easily the best Peppy <3


----------



## danceonglitter (Nov 3, 2013)

I love Peanut and Rosie most, I had them both in WW and have loved them ever since <3


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

Apple. 'Nuff said c:


----------



## StarryACNL (Nov 3, 2013)

Pango!!
She's the best anteater and is a little different to other villagers!


----------



## Ebony (Nov 3, 2013)

Apple, so cute and funny <3


----------



## Ida (Nov 3, 2013)

Bunnie cause She is so cute and happy to go ^_^

 http://toadbossida.tumblr.com/post/65598068087/bunnie- closeup


----------



## mizukitty (Nov 3, 2013)

chrissy or peanut. they're just so pink and cute :3

oh and rosie of course.. the classic peppy!


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 3, 2013)

Flora is my favorite peppy by far. I also love these peppy bunnies: Bonbon, Gabi, Dotty, and Bunnie.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 3, 2013)

I just love Tangy! I'm kind of bias to her because she was in my original town on GC but she's just a loveable cat who just so happens to look like a cute orange^^


----------



## majnin (Nov 3, 2013)

Tangy, for sure!


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 3, 2013)

Cookie! Cuz she's a cute, lil pink puppy dog!


----------



## Mary (Nov 3, 2013)

Tangy! But when she eats oranges it's kinda cannibalism.


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 3, 2013)

Apple! The personality just fits her looks so well.


----------



## captainabby (Nov 3, 2013)

Bluebear!! She's so cute and so much fun to talk too. I love the way she looks. You would love her.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 3, 2013)

All the peppy bunnies.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

Victoria and Bianca. Victoria's my BFF, and she's always got my back. Bianca's too cute, and she even told me she's going to write a song about me!


----------



## little-l0vers (Nov 3, 2013)

All the peppy villagers I've had were pretty awesome. Sprinkle the penguin, Felicity and Merry who are cats, and Bluebear.


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 3, 2013)

Cookie the dog for sure <3 She's just a sweetheart. She's by far my best friend and calls us twins ;~; She's so sweet... plus she's a pink dog with big anime eyes, just 100% perf.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 3, 2013)

I hate peppy villagers, so I don't like any of them.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 3, 2013)

*Ruby*, she?s so cute. ^^


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> I hate peppy villagers, so I don't like any of them.



Shame...


----------



## MetaTriforce (Nov 3, 2013)

My favorite is Agent S. She's adorable, and I was so happy to get her in my town because I've never had any of the superhero villagers before.


----------



## Stitched (Nov 3, 2013)

DOTTY <3333333
I had Flora for a couple months, and she was a sweetheart. ;w;


----------



## Sholee (Nov 3, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> I hate peppy villagers, so I don't like any of them.


 
Hmm i don't hate or love peppy personalities but i do need them for pwps. After a long time looking up each and every peppy. I think i'll just go with my original peppy from acww which was ruby.


----------



## Lush (Nov 4, 2013)

Bella is the best peppy ever, obviously! She's such a cute little metalhead, and her house is an adorable mix of grungy rocker/pink and girly~♪


----------



## chrononeko (Nov 4, 2013)

Peanut 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bluebear is pretty adorable too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hound00med said:


> Bangle.. After I decided to let Nibbles go (my previous favourite Peppy for 8 years) .. I decided I wanted a change and Bangle always seemed really cool.. And I've always wanted a tiger who could permanently be in my town that wasn't named Rolf.. It took me AGES to find her, but when I eventually got her, she seemed cool, but maybe not dreamy worthy.. But the longer she was in my town, the more I got attached to her.. Now I freakin' love her, she's amazing, easily the best Peppy <3
> 
> View attachment 16651View attachment 16652View attachment 16653View attachment 16654



haha that's awesome

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lassy said:


> Peanut and Freckles, well this essentielle due to the fact I had them in WW, and Freckles cheeks are sooooooo cute, she is so cute when she is siting down on benches, and come on she is a duck! Ducks are so cute, their little feets and little fluffy tail *A*
> And Peanut is soooo energetic, she is more the "quick" kind of person, she really looks Peppy and her home, I love the song that she plays as it gives energy and all, and she is always cheerful, sends tons of letters and all ~



I have them as neighbours in one of my towns and yesterday Peanut told me "Freckles is such a good friend, cuz she's a good listener, and I like that in a friend because I love talking about MYSELF" haha


----------



## Classygirl (Aug 5, 2014)

Bangel is probably one of the most overlooked and cutest villagers and fits peppy but it is so cute that it never gets annoying. Bianca as well, she is more subdued Peppy both Tigers but glad Bangle was mentioned she grows on you now she is a keeper for me. I have not found many peppies I like. I had Winnie in CF but in this game it is not the same somehow or I just realized those old villagers aren't the same here, not even Wolfgang though I still love him. I just got Chrissy and as I like having an open tenth spot if I like her Winnie might have to go. Have to think though because I let Francine and Maple and Eunice leave and when I see them on Main Street I kick myself. Francine over Diana who I kept longer anyway. Just my experience, it's funny same personality types can be very different here.  I wonder if they are blends...Francine and Diana were totally different just like Julian vs Shep or Gayle the normal Alligator who is peppier than some normals like Lucy who I loved in CF but is so bland here. Anyway we will see how Chrissy and Winnie compare. But if I didn't have her in a town, Bangle or Bianca...Bangle is very peppy Bianca is more stately. Both overlooked I think.


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 5, 2014)

Chrissy, she's super cute and I love her design~ Bunnie is totally adorable as well.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 5, 2014)

Cheri

Ruby Felicity and Flora are some other ones that I've had for some amount of time and enjoyed


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Annabelle, Pango, and Rosie


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Peppy is my least favorite personality, and I dont want any as dreamies, but if I had to pick one, it'd probably be Victoria.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 5, 2014)

Rosie or cookie


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 5, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Willow or rosie... They are both adorable and I love sheep they are soooofwuffyahmahgawddatgoldenwool...
> But rosie just makes me smile when i see her just puts "PEP" in my step :3....... Get itttt? (Horrible joke)



Willow's Snooty 
I'd say either Ruby or Felicity. I love Ruby's design- an alien bunny, what's cuter? Felicity has nostalgia value for me, plus she's super cute imo.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 5, 2014)

Bluebear
Sprinkle
Rosie
Nibbles
Chirssy
and Tangy.


----------



## lutrea (Aug 5, 2014)

Peanut c: She was one of my starters and I loved her so much. Peppy was seriously such a good personality type for her, it fit her so well. I miss her. :c I lost her just a couple weeks ago in a tt accident.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 5, 2014)

lutrea said:


> Peanut c: She was one of my starters and I loved her so much. Peppy was seriously such a good personality type for her, it fit her so well. I miss her. :c I lost her just a couple weeks ago in a tt accident.



I had peanut in my ACWW game, she was awesome. Peppy was definitely the perfect personality for her.


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 5, 2014)

It's a tie between Peanut and Merry, both are adorable!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 5, 2014)

Bluebear and Bangle would be my favourites <3


----------



## Abby_likes_animalcrossing (Aug 5, 2014)

Rosie and Carmen are definitely my favorites but i also like chrissy


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 5, 2014)

Rosie because.


----------



## Camillion (Aug 5, 2014)

Bianca, Peanut, or Bangle~


----------



## jeizun (Aug 5, 2014)

carmen, cheri, bonbon, and bianca are my babes <3


----------



## Ebony Claws (Aug 5, 2014)

Twiggy! 
I like Rosie a lot too. 
I think Twiggy's cool because she's not obviously feminine. I think her design could fit into any personality type.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 5, 2014)

chrissy bcos shes cute and pink and the others i aint feelin


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 5, 2014)

Rosie. ROSIE WINS. ROSIE ROSIE AND ROSIE.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 5, 2014)

#teamruby


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 5, 2014)

I love Rosie and Peanut <3


----------



## benben12 (Aug 5, 2014)

chrissy!! how i wish i could just pinch her ears


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 5, 2014)

I think pompom ^^ She's a teeny tiny little duck with a big dramatic personality! Never fails to make me giggle.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 5, 2014)

Ruby forever


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 5, 2014)

Ruby is my favorite peppy because she's the cutest bunny ^.^


----------



## quinnator (Aug 6, 2014)

tammi atm because she was so sweet to me and shes so friendly and makes me smile. also felicity because i had her for ages in my first town probably like 9 months-ish and she was so kind to me and would give me medicine after i got stung and such.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 6, 2014)

Bunnie. 

; - ;7 R.I.P. 

Bella's starting to grow on me. I just kinda didn't want her.


----------



## BATOCTO (Aug 6, 2014)

chrissy! the cutest bunny in ac.


----------



## luckysnake23 (Aug 6, 2014)

It used to be Rosie, but Cookie is also quite adorable-can't decide between them.


----------



## Ras (Aug 6, 2014)

There are so many good ones.  Cheri is absolutely adorable, as is Winnie.  Bunnie and Peanut seem like Animal Crossing superstars and they're both cute.


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 6, 2014)

Cheri! I love Cheri so so so much. She's so cute! c:


----------



## Brackets (Aug 6, 2014)

Bunnieee :3 I love rabbits and she was in my first ever town in Wild World.


----------



## FancyThat (Aug 6, 2014)

Rosie, I love cats and her design is so adorable. I just moved her into Kibble and I love having her .


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't remember if I ever answered on this one, but... so far I have been in contact with only two peppy villagers. Bluebear and Sprinkle... let me say this... I LOVE SPRINKLE TO DEATH!!!!! XD!!


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 6, 2014)

Sprinkle because Sprinkle


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 6, 2014)

peggy! she's such an adorable little villager, i love pigs so she's completely perfect for me <3


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Aug 6, 2014)

Chrissy! Ever since I first saw a picture of Chrissy, I wanted her in my town. She's so cute!


----------



## Hyasynth (Aug 6, 2014)

Honestly, my favorite peppies tend to be the less kawaii uguu ones, like Felicity or Cheri.
But I'm willing to make an exception for Penelope and her giant pink bow. If she weren't a mouse, I'd want to hug her.


----------



## Coolio15 (Aug 6, 2014)

Flora definitely. I love me some flamingoes


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

Merry or Cookie. They're both adorable


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 6, 2014)

I think Rosie or Wendy


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 6, 2014)

Cookie! She is soooo adorable and you could never get annoyed with her!


----------



## Luna_Solara (Aug 6, 2014)

Flora (she's a dreamie I still need), Puddles and Peanut - I've had them as villagers in other games and they're so sweet and cute!


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 6, 2014)

Bluebear or Pippy


----------



## Brackets (Aug 6, 2014)

also if you can't decide a peppy for your town why don't you just let a random one move in


----------



## Punchyleaf (Aug 6, 2014)

In order of favorites
1. Cheri
2. Tangy
3. Carmen
4. Bianca
5. Flora


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Aug 7, 2014)

Carmen 4 sure because she is so cute and awesome. She is my bae.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That was the 100th post I just made there!


----------



## Elise (Aug 7, 2014)

I think you can't go wrong with Rosie. I know she's tier 1 and a lot of people think she's overrated, one of my friends thought the same before seeing her in my town but then ended up wanting her himself. She really is adorable and has a wide appeal.

My other favourite villager is Tangy, another peppy cat. I know she's a bit love or hate but if you do like how she looks, she's a really great villager to have


----------



## DarkFox7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Rosie because she's the cutest kitty eva :3


----------



## Ursaring (Aug 7, 2014)

I have to say Felicity. She's the only peppy that has really stood out, and I was happy to see her in my most recent reset. And, her design is very cute.


----------



## Fairytale (Aug 7, 2014)

Apple. :3 She's so cute. Winnie is awesome too!


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 7, 2014)

peanut. she was one of my original villagers, and I've loved her from the start.


----------



## Bellxis (Aug 27, 2014)

Freckles! <3
She was my first best friend when I played animal crossing as a child, and in my opinion she's sooooo cute! ^ - ^


----------



## Hamlet~ (Aug 27, 2014)

Gabi and Carmen~


----------



## Sholee (Aug 27, 2014)

ruby! LOVE HERRRR


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2014)

Rosie. She's an adooooorrrable cute kitty cat and she was in the movie. How can you go wrong? :3


----------



## Ashuro (Aug 27, 2014)

Dotty is obviously the best. I mean... a rabbit with her black eyes turning red when she's surprised, angry and all... it's awesome.
As funny as the other peppy and sometimes scary.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 27, 2014)

Bella and Bianca. They certainly look the part. They legitimately look peppy, cheerful and fun. Dotty is worth mentioning too. I had her visit my town via the campsite and she was pretty interesting. I couldn't invite her, though, much to my dismay.


----------



## beehunna (Aug 27, 2014)

ruby and pinky :>
ruby because i like to imagine she's really weird and telepathic
and pinky because she is so... pink


----------



## SoSu (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm voting for PomPom - a sentimental favorite because I had her in City Folk as well. But I'm adopting Tangy soon, and I expect it to be a draw once I get reacquainted with her! Had her in the Game Cube version


----------



## zethiu (Aug 27, 2014)

I think Bunnie! She looks adorable.


----------



## Ryoshiko (Aug 27, 2014)

Rosie is my only peppy right now, she's really cute while also being blue and helpful


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 27, 2014)

Gabi, she was my first peppy villager ever and I just fall for her personality. Give me any other peppy villager, its not the same.


----------



## esc (Aug 27, 2014)

Chrissy. I actually wouldn't mind if one day she moved in -- and this is coming from a person who couldn't care less about the peppy personalities and generally avoids them. Her design is nice, even despite with the giant kawaii desu eyes, and the colours aren't an eyesore like some of the other pink villagers. Plus not many other villagers get to say they have a counterpart.​


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 27, 2014)

Winnie because she was one of my starters and then Flora because she seems simplistic and she's a bird for Pete's sake!


----------



## rosabelle (Aug 27, 2014)

I would have to say Chrissy :3 she's like this little adorable bug eyed creep~ lol she's really nice and sweet to me too since I have her in my town.  I enjoy her company + she suggests most of my PWP! (Happy Birthday, Chrissy! :3) I also like Apple! She's so damn cute ;o; don't you just want to squish her


----------



## minicakes (Aug 28, 2014)

I say Sprinkle since she just looks adorable all together especially when she does emotions <3


----------



## cb987654 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dotty! shes such a sweet bunny <3 super friendly


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 28, 2014)

Rosie, am I evil? I think she looks cute when she is mad so sometimes I hit her LOL


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 28, 2014)

Merry<3 never really noticed her but when she was in my town when i reset, she was just so adorable<333 I love peppies & normals!


----------



## lillbro64 (Sep 25, 2016)

Victoria


----------



## sylviabee (Sep 25, 2016)

Bunnie!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

Rosie, Bunnie and Cheri are my faves!  They're all so cute


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 26, 2016)

Whoa, another ancient thread revived. 

Wendy, as my profile picture tells. I also love Rosie. Plan to have her in my future second town.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 26, 2016)

Bluebear or Bianca I think. Peppy aren't really my favourite personality generally so I tend to do without one (sign isn't up to date).
Bluebear is very cute appearance wise and her colouring is lovely, it goes with most things in my town so she really fitted in well. Bianca because I have a thing about white and plain villagers. And I don't really expect her to be a peppy when I look at her, which helps me like her a lot more


----------



## tabris (Sep 26, 2016)

victoria or rosie... i love that victoria wears the racehorse mask haha


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 26, 2016)

Wowie this is an old thread haha

I love Ruby and Rosie as they were both in my Wild World town and both such cuties! 
I also just got Ruby again in New Leaf and shes so sweet! <3


----------



## randoM024 (Sep 26, 2016)

I can't decide between Dotty and Tabby. Dotty was the peppy that changed my opinion of them because I was never particularly fond of the peppy personality before I had her in one of my towns. Tabby on the other hand I just love everything about and I would probably cry if she ever moved out of my town.


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 26, 2016)

Probably Ruby. Not that I've ever had her in my town (she's been in my campsite once), but she looks adorable, and I dunno.
I just like Ruby most, out of all the peppy villagers.


----------



## Greggy (Sep 26, 2016)

Dotty is my favorite because she's so creepy and clingy towards my mayor, then when we became close she decided to leave my town. A total heart-breaker, but that's alright.


----------



## jcmbangor (Sep 26, 2016)

Im in the Bangle camp. She looks more like a cat to me than any of the actual cat villagers. I had her in two of my towns and had to choose one of them to move out...it was very hard to let one go.
John


----------



## Licorice (Sep 26, 2016)

Bubbles is the cutest peppy


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 26, 2016)

Sprinkle and Chrissy. Both are adorable!


----------



## buttonfactories (Sep 26, 2016)

Bunnie and Dotty, I love the peppy rabbits  I also had Felicity in my town for a while and she was a lot of fun


----------



## namiieco (Sep 26, 2016)

Flora because she a flamingo nd everything is great about flamingos


----------



## Invisible again (Sep 26, 2016)

Wendy, 'cause she was always there for me in the past. 2 Birthdays, a few photographs of her, and tons of memories. <3


----------



## Mimi the Great (Sep 26, 2016)

Anabelle! She's very cute, and of course pangolins are great. She was like my best friend when I played Wild World, and I'm very happy that I have her again in New Leaf.


----------



## Sheando (Sep 26, 2016)

Mimi the Great said:


> Anabelle! She's very cute, and of course pangolins are great. She was like my best friend when I played Wild World, and I'm very happy that I have her again in New Leaf.



Someone else likes pangolins! Anabelle is my favorite peppy, followed closely by Bluebear, since she lives in Feldspar and I've gotten attached.


----------



## Munyo (Sep 26, 2016)

Sprinkle bc shes squish


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 26, 2016)

willow and ruby! willow's colour palette is really pleasing, while with ruby i think her freckles are cute + i love bunnies!


----------



## pandapples (Sep 26, 2016)

I miss my Chrissy ;-; Seriously considering doing 16 villager cycle for her.


----------

